# SS Ocean Valour - Any knowledge?



## Dingerbell

Hi all ,

I am wondering, if anyone would know of any surviving crew member of the ship Ocean Valour ( One of the many Ocean series vessels) that operated during WWII ?
I am trying to find out more about a late Uncle Roy Frederick Bell who apparently was a Cook on this vessel or even a photogaph somewhere?
Roy died in 1945.
There is a plaque in Brixham, Devon with his name on it & a brief description on the net.

I know it is a long shot in the dark. One never knows


----------



## Gulpers

*Welcome*

Dingerbell,

On behalf of the SN Moderators, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey.
You will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience and hopefully someone will be able to help with your query – in the meantime have a good look around. (Thumb)


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello,
This is the only R F Bell who fits the timescale who's MN service records are stored in the National Archives.
I don't know if this is your man?
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=C8235832
If it is get back to us for more information on how to obtain further details.
If it is not him. Could you give us his date and place of birth? 
Apart from 1945.Do you know what year/s he served on OCEAN VALOUR official number 167853
Her crew agreements are stored at TNA and it may be possible to glean some details of him.

Further research would suggest he was born in Birmingham in 1917, so not him in the above link.
A search of the Deaths at Sea registers suggests he was not lost at sea. Try a look at her 1945 logbooks for clues to his death
A link to her 1945 logbooks and crew agreements
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=C11079755
You would be best served via a visit to Kew.
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships O/slides/Ocean Valour-01.jpg
regards
Roger


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Hello and welcome,

Is this the same man? (note place of birth Brixham, Devon). Roy Frederick Bell (born 14 August 1917) has a file for service on T124 agreements held at Kew in *BT 390/7/117*

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello Hugh,
Certainly some wires crossed somewhere down the line.
If you look at the Brixham war memorial page
http://www.devonheritage.org/Places/Brixham/BrixhamWW2WarMemorialPage6.htm
It clearly states he was born in Birmingham. OK. Birmingham, Brixham shortened version Bham? so if he did come from Birmingham whats he doing on a war memorial in Brixham? I put it down to mistaken transcript and believe he was born in Brixham.
The only R F Bell born in 1917 registered in Totnes Devon, born July to September quarter. Mothers maiden name Heal. I suspect Totnes is the registration district for Brixham.
But what of his death?
CWGC http://www.cwgc.org/find-war-dead/casualty/2450509/BELL, ROY FREDERICK 
You will note he is the nephew of Mrs P E Heal so we have the correct man.
The only death recorded for the last quarter of 1945 for a Roy F Bell was registered in Taunton, Somerset. It would seem he was cremated in Bristol.
He is recorded 11/1945 in the Deaths at Sea Index onboard OCEAN VALOUR but not in the Register of Deceased Seamen. Would he be recorded if on T124 articles?
OCEAN VALOUR was sailing Abadan, Bombay, Madras, Singapore from May to December 1945. 
All very strange.

regards
Roger


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Hello Roger,

Yes, I concur, he is noted in the DAS index for 'OCEAN VALOUR' but not in the register. I don't think T124 service would be a reason for his omission from the DAS register, I would imagine if that was a factor then he would be omitted from the index as well. More likely a mistake we know there are plenty. He date of death is noted as 23 October 1945 a day before arrival at Pedang. Next port of call was apparently Madras on 2 November. I think the answer may be held in the official logbook narratives as you have indicated in your post #3 above.

Further records for Dingerbell to acquire would be his CRS 10 [service record from Jan, 1941) held at Kew in piece *BT 382/110*
There are also two cards for R.F. Bell available on FMP which indicate a place of birth of Newton Abbott not that far from Brixham. This also shows the same Dis A. number as the record in BT 390.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello Hugh,
Theres a lot of detail on his CRS2 pre 1941. I am sure that if the original poster still has an interest he will be in touch. 

regards
Roger


----------



## lakercapt

Ocean Valour

Delivery date:

March 1942

Shipbuilders:

Permanente Metals Corp., Richmond, California

Nom. Managers for MOWT:	
W. A. Souter & Co.; 
1946: Sir R. Ropner & Co, West Hartlepool; 
History:	
1947: Sold to Sir R. Ropner & Co, West Hartlepool; 
1949: HERONSPOOL, same owners; 
1955: LIANA, Achille Lauro, Naples, converted to motor ship; 
1967: Scrapped Spezia.


----------



## Dylan Williams

*ocean valour*



Dingerbell said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> I am wondering, if anyone would know of any surviving crew member of the ship Ocean Valour ( One of the many Ocean series vessels) that operated during WWII ?
> I am trying to find out more about a late Uncle Roy Frederick Bell who apparently was a Cook on this vessel or even a photogaph somewhere?
> Roy died in 1945.
> There is a plaque in Brixham, Devon with his name on it & a brief description on the net.
> 
> I know it is a long shot in the dark. One never knows


Hi just to let you know my granfather served on the Ocean Valour and is still with us, I will show him this and see if he remembers him.


----------



## R58484956

Greetings* Dylan *and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## Dingerbell

Hi Hugh - Apologies for not replying earlier. Many thanks for the effort in looking up info. Sounds quite challenging


----------



## Dingerbell

Dylan Williams said:


> Hi just to let you know my granfather served on the Ocean Valour and is still with us, I will show him this and see if he remembers him.


Hi Dylan, It would be fantastic if your Grandfather would happen to know, or have any info regarding Roy..Thanks in advance

kind regards 

Richard


----------



## Dingerbell

Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello Hugh,
> Theres a lot of detail on his CRS2 pre 1941. I am sure that if the original poster still has an interest he will be in touch.
> 
> regards
> Roger


Hi Roger, Have been out of contact for a while. 

Thanks for looking uo all this info. Do you know any way if I can access this info you mention CRS2 ? 

Thanks & kregds

Richard


----------



## WillyJamesMc

Have come across this scenario a number of times regarding an individuals name against the name of a certain ship with records held by the CWGC, where the name does not show up in the Deaths at Sea Register. This is usually down to the fact the individual was not serving on the ship at the time of death, but was the last ship they served on before their death occurred.


----------



## WillyJamesMc

Used some of my credits on findmypast for the records Roger indicated. On the second card are a list of numbers, which are the Official No. of the ships he served on up to 1941 including the dates of engagement. These are:

144814 Mataroa
133648 Akaroa
164637 Dunnottar Castle
166328 British Security
162690 Elizabeth Massey
162547 British Resource


----------

